

Udacity: Mobile Web Development course - ahmad19526
https://www.udacity.com/course/cs256

======
AlexeyBrin
This course and the "HTML5 game development" will greatly benefit from an
"Advanced JavaScript" course. Hope Udacity will consider creating a JavaScript
course.

~~~
ahmad19526
100% agree!

